# what is it and how old?



## vincev (Oct 13, 2013)

this was actually in a barn.lol It seems to me to be from the 40's [maybe older/newer???]
with the skip tooth,style of bars and grip. Any info helps.originaly green with red accents.Trying to figure age and brand.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Is there any evidence that it once had a metal head badge, maybe by rivet holes and/or an outline of the badge in the finish? I'm guessing late 1940s to very early 1950s by the skip tooth chain you mentioned as well as the rubber top Troxel seat which was used at the time on a lot of bikes and trikes.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Oct 13, 2013)

no holes for headbadge.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2013)

vincev said:


> no holes for headbadge.




Well, that definitely rules out Colson. It can really be frustrating trying to positively ID a smaller bike or trike when the name is missing. At least with larger bicycles you usually can get somewhere if you get the SN, plus someone will recognize something in it's design. 

Dave


----------



## Boris (Oct 14, 2013)

It's a Geranium. The color is holding up remarkably well for being that old.


----------

